# Beautiful Knit Shoulder Wrap - Easy



## Fun-Knitter (Apr 17, 2011)

http://www.knitting-warehouse.com/free_knitting_patterns/Patons/Canadiana/Patons_Decor130_kn_citywrap.en_US.pdf


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

See the download page and a color picture here -- 
http://www.yarnspirations.com/pattern/knitting/city-wrap


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Thank you! I saved this right away.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

Shades of memories 1950!!!!


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

SwampCatNana said:


> Shades of memories 1950!!!!


Yah!  
But it is still in style (or back in style - whichever).
My friends' granddaughter wore one like it to her prom.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

I knitted that last year... it knits up quickly and easily. I didn't like the look of that large round thing or even a pin, so I made the ends longer to tie the wrap.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> I knitted that last year... it knits up quickly and easily. I didn't like the look of that large round thing or even a pin, so I made the ends longer to tie the wrap.


I'm with you on that round "thingy"! :thumbup:


----------



## Catherine42 (Jul 3, 2013)

Ya that "round thingy" has to go! I have this to knit but haven't started it yet. Thanks for the idea Amy. I will do that with the ties!


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

thanks for the link! I have a niece who is fond of these wraps and is getting married in February. I think I will use this, but change the "ring" to something else.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Thanks to you all for the great in put!!! I love the pattern and all the advice as well!!!!!!!


----------



## knittinginma (Dec 3, 2012)

This is what this looks like

Robin


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

knittinginma said:


> This is what this looks like
> 
> Robin


Why are you posting pictures of the items all over the site?
There is a link provided.
Most pictures are copyrighted.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks for posting! Very nice idea!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Nice pattern


----------



## cdanzinger (Sep 1, 2011)

Amy, the ends look pretty wide to tie. Did you decrease the stitches? Blessings, Cathy


----------



## NCAknitter (Sep 28, 2013)

thanks :thumbup:


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

Fun-Knitter said:


> http://www.knitting-warehouse.com/free_knitting_patterns/Patons/Canadiana/Patons_Decor130_kn_citywrap.en_US.pdf


Thank you! I have been wanting to make myself a wrap & this is perfect.


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

SwampCatNana said:


> Shades of memories 1950!!!!


YESS. My cousin made herself one of these years ago. Brown fuzzy yarn, and until you got close you would swear she had a mink stole.


----------



## JulesKnit (Dec 30, 2012)

Love the pattern! Thank you for sharing! It seems like amy knits posted her version? Maybe I' just imagining it, but it seems like I've seen it.


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks for the links.


----------

